# Husqvarna Paint



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi All

This is for a lawn mower, but I'm hoping some of you folks might be able to help anyway. I stupidly started it with the blade loose, banged the body, chipped the paint  I'm gonna sand the spots down a little and get it fixed up to hide my shame. Does anyone know which paints are a match to the husky factory paint?

Thanks All


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a can at home in the shop I use on my blower. I'll take pic when I get home. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

SAVAGE420 said:


> I have a can at home in the shop I use on my blower. I'll take pic when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


This is the best forum ever... so many helpful people with good information. Thanks Savage!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Saw this at Blaine's today.


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Zavie said:


> View attachment 170240
> Saw this at Blaine's today.





Zavie said:


> View attachment 170240
> Saw this at Blaine's today.


Thanks, I'll see if we have it locally!


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Zavie said:


> View attachment 170240
> Saw this at Blaine's today.


Damn! A $40 can of spray paint. Wow. I think I'll keep looking for change the colour. Airens is a close colour.. and it's a $11 can.


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

SAVAGE420 said:


> I have a can at home in the shop I use on my blower. I'll take pic when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Hey, did you happen to find the can that's you've got?


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thirstbuster said:


> Hey, did you happen to find the can that's you've got?


I'm just away at work until Sunday.
But I'm pretty sure it's tremclad rustoleum. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thirstbuster said:


> Damn! A $40 can of spray paint. Wow. I think I'll keep looking for change the colour. Airens is a close colour.. and it's a $11 can.


Around here most any hardware stores that carry Krylon will order it. If they place it with a regular order usually not expensive. Not sure what stores you have up there. Blaine's is selling it for $5.99


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I touched up the peeled off paint on an aluminum deck 23 year old Husky lawnmower this summer. I used a can of New Kubota Orange paint I had in the cabinet, it is not an exact match, but is pretty close. I purchased the paint from a surplus store for $4 or $5.


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> I touched up the peeled off paint on an aluminum deck 23 year old Husky lawnmower this summer. I used a can of New Kubota Orange paint I had in the cabinet, it is not an exact match, but is pretty close. I purchased the paint from a surplus store for $4 or $5.
> 
> View attachment 170245


Thanks so much!


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

This is the stuff I use on my ST330P blower.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirstbuster (Sep 5, 2020)

SAVAGE420 said:


> This is the stuff I use on my ST330P blower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I haven't been able to find the other suggestions locally anywhere, but this one is familiar. Cheers!


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thirstbuster said:


> Thanks! I haven't been able to find the other suggestions locally anywhere, but this one is familiar. Cheers!


Yup. It's pretty damn close.
To fix the chips on my snowblower chute, I spray some on a piece of cardboard then use a really small hobby paint brush to do a couple light coats.
Keeps the rust away anyway 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

I bought a can directly from the power equipment dealer that sold me my snow blower. It wasn't that expensive but was an 100% match which was what I was looking for with a new blower.
Like savage^ I sprayed the metal chute occasionally to keep the rust from starting.
If there is an OPE dealer in your area that sells any Husqvarna equipment give them a try.


----------

